

That's it, finding co-founders is SproutRobot's new #1 priority - erikpukinskis
http://tumblr.sproutrobot.com/post/3927090937/were-bringing-gardening-to-the-masses-join-us

======
erikpukinskis
I've been working on this for two years now. We launched 10 months ago, and
we've got 5000+ users signed up and just under 100 paying subscribers. I've
had help off and on over the years, but the I've been shouldering all of the
long-term responsibility.

I've learned a lot going it alone... and I'll keep going alone as long as it
takes. The basic concept is proven, a lot of the technology is in place, and I
think we can grow a lot faster than we are, but not if I'm doing all the work
by myself.

So, I'm cutting back on development a bit, and I'm putting my energy into
finding co-founders. I'm looking for tech, biz, and gardening people, so
please get in touch if you're interested.

And if you like the service, you think it's a good idea, you think gardening
SHOULD be easier and you want to help us succeed.... please help spread the
word.

~~~
phlux
Where are you based?

I have sent your link to a buddy of mine who would be perfect for your
Gardening CoFounder...

He is in Marin (SF Bay Area)

~~~
erikpukinskis
I'm based in Phoenix right now, but I'm happy to work in a distributed way for
now. At some point, we'll potentially incubate somewhere. And when the time
comes, we'll have to set up offices. But right now, I am just looking for
people who are really excited about the space, and we'll figure out a way to
make it work!

